# Gigging flounder in 30mph winds - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*6/10/2018*
After a well deserved night off on Saturday, I was back on the water tonight with longtime customer Jeff M. family and friends group of 5 onboard. Conditions were horrible, with SSE winds at 20-30mph with gusts to 35mph and very low tide levels. After a bumpy boat ride out, we found some good water clarity around outer sandbars far from shore. The wind made it tough, with lots of ripples on the surface, and barely being able to make forward progress into the wind with the airmotor at full throttle. We started slow, with only 2 flounder in the first hour. After that, the action picked up, but nothing fast. We found scattered flounder, with no real pattern to the fish, and we just had to grind to find them in the choppy water. We ended with a 25 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 12:15am (3 hours 30 minutes of gigging). The kids, including 7 year old Charley, had a great time spotting and gigging fish on their own, and made memories that will last a lifetime. That what its all about!!

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 6, 7, 10-12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 4, 5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 peopl

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053

#floundergigging


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Another windy night*

*6/11/2018*
I had longtime customer Jerry S. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible with SSE wind at 20-30mph and low tide levels. We had a fast start, gigging 3 fish in the first 10 minutes. After that, the action slowed down a bit, but we still found a steady supply of fish holding over deeper outer sandbars far from shore. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 10:45pm. The fish tonight were solid, with a 17" average. The smallest was 15.5" and the largest was 18.5".

*Upcoming open dates:
June: fully booked
July: 6, 7, 10-12, 15, 16, 18, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 2, 4, 5, 7-16, 19-26, 28, 29, 31*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 11pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Windy and lower tides*

*6/12/2018*
I had the Kevin H. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SE wind at 15-20mph and very low tide levels. We got off to a slow start, gigging 2 fish in the first hour. Once we found where the flounder wanted to be, we made quick work of the rest of our limit. The flounder were holding in off-color water near areas with moving current, clear water areas had no fish. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead and 1 black drum.


----------

